

Dollar Shave Club Raises $75M to Fend Off Gillette and Harry’s - hrshtr
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/22/dollar-shave-club-raises-75mm-to-fend-off-gillette-and-harrys/

======
feld
Meanwhile, wet shaving trend is coming back into focus as well. DE razors and
straight razors are getting wildly popular and I must admit -- I paid $90
about 4 years ago and I still have enough blades for another 5 years of
shaves. The soap/cream is dirt cheap and lasts an incredibly long time too. To
top it off, I even have a lifetime supply of cheaper blades my wife can use.

I'm not sure why anyone would want to use any of the modern razors when the
old school method works so well and is so dirt cheap.

Gillette is not the best a man can get (unless we're talking about their 7
O'Clock Super Platinum [1] or Silver Blue[1] DE blades which are pretty nice)

It's weird to think that I'm shaving like my grandparents used to. One of my
grandfathers was a barber and I'm sad his old gear was thrown out before I had
a chance to find it....

I also recall remodeling a wall behind a bathroom in my childhood home and
finding hundreds of razor blades stashed in the wall because the old medicine
cabinets used to have a slot to dispose of your blades. That always seemed
like a bad idea to me because we had tornadoes...

I guess I'll stop waxing nostalgic now :-)

[1] [http://www.westcoastshaving.com/Gillette-7-OClock-Super-
Plat...](http://www.westcoastshaving.com/Gillette-7-OClock-Super-Platinum-
Double-Edge-Blades-Black-100-Blades_p_523.html)

[2] [http://www.westcoastshaving.com/Gillette-Silver-Blue-
Double-...](http://www.westcoastshaving.com/Gillette-Silver-Blue-Double-Edge-
Razor-Blades-100-Blades_p_1695.html)

~~~
Vexs
In a similar vein, you can find the fountain pen. It's not quite the cost
advantage, but a 20$ lamy pen and a 12$ bottle of ink will last you a long,
long time. It will also feel better too, ballpoints particularly need an
offensive amount of force to write with, whereas fountain pens just glide
across the paper.

Funny how old stuff is kinda having a revitalization, especially with stuff
like mechanical keyboards. I wonder what the next oldnew tech will be.

~~~
willmacdonald
Interesting what you say about the friction/glide of pens.

At primary school (UK) I was taught to write with a 'proper' fountain pen. Ink
was in little plastic cartridges. We were forbidden from writing with
ballpoint pens. (Calculators were also forbidden in maths.)

The reasoning was that fountain pens have more friction. I think it was
related to how hard against the paper you pressed. You could hear the scratch
of the pen on the paper. This allowed the pen to flow easily in some
directions, and with more friction in the 'wrong' direction.

~~~
feld
This might explain why some people (myself included) have such terrible
handwriting. In the US we're taught on pencils or ball point pens.

